# JB's 17' Polar Kraft



## jonnyb_38401 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my first post, but I have spent LOTS of time on this site! It seems that someone, somewhere has already encountered just about every obstacle that one can have and has found a solution using this site. Pretty AWESOME! I will be "borrowing" many of your ideas along with a few of my own for my build. So here it is: 1992 17' Polar Kraft on a 2004 Tracker Trailstar aluminum trailer (No Motors). Picked it up for $800. She leaks a little and needs a LOT of TLC, but I think I'm up for the challenge. My plan is for a complete gut and rebuild with similar layout. Stay tuned...


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you sure that trailer is aluminum? Looks like a steel trailer.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome boat Dude! Looks like a good deal for $800. Id kill for a 17 footer. I have a 14ft Polarkraft and it's a beast, they're very stout boats...


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Jun 8, 2011)

chavist93 said:


> Are you sure that trailer is aluminum? Looks like a steel trailer.




You're right chavist. That was a typo. The trailer is zinc galvanized steel.


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Nov 11, 2011)

Progress is slow, but coming along. I wish I had a dollar for all the different kinds of hardware holding this thing together. My vice grips were quite busy backing out rusted non-stainless screws after the heads broke off with the cordless drill. I have also spent MANY quality hours with my angle grinder and orbital sander. Like all good projects, several issues were uncovered after I stripped everything off. More leaking rivets, a mess of holes where old transducers had been mounted on the transom, and I have realized that this boat is freaking HUGE. HAHA. I also attempted to fix a hairline crack on the floor of the livewell with some brazing rods and made a huge mess, so it's pretty much trash now. I'll leave the welding and such to the experts. Since these pictures were taken, the leaking rivets have been replaced with new ones thanks to my father for making a sweet bucking bar and battleship grey steelflex has been applied to the bottom and up about 8" on the sides and transom. I'm having trouble deciding how to paint the rest. What color? What kind of paint? etc... I'm sooo ready to start doing the fun stuff like framing and decking, but I want to make sure the fundamentals are covered first. I'm restricted to weekends only for the most part, so I'll update when I can. My knowledge and tool collection has increased a lot already. This site is addictive to say the least.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 14, 2011)

Good looking boat it should turn out real nice. Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## LonLB (Nov 14, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Good looking boat it should turn out real nice. Keep us updated!!!!



I agree. Looking forward to seeing more of this one.


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have failed when it comes to taking progress pictures like I wanted to, but here's where I am. The boat is patched, the bottom is covered in steelflex, and the exterior is painted. I was pleasantly surprised how easy the steelflex was. Maybe it was all the research reading in the "Everything Steelflex" topic. I ended up using navy Rustoleum topside paint and applied it with foam rollers and tipped with a standard brush. I have a table full of goodies including a livewell pump, bilge pump, fuse panel, switches, lights and sockets, seats, gauges, 2 batteries with plastic boxes, a ton of tinned wire, and probably more I'm forgetting. I REALLY want to use aluminum to deck with, but it's probably not going to happen unless I find a deal. I hope I get to put some quality hours in soon to get this thing ready for the water, but we've added another future fishing partner recently and time is hard to come by. 



































My daughter had to have the pink one...









And finally... My excuses for this project taking so long


----------



## moberg12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Where'd you get the pool noodles? I plan on using them in my build!!

Thanks


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 26, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Where'd you get the pool noodles? I plan on using them in my build!!
> 
> Thanks



I got them at a Dollar General store. I actually left my number to call me when they came in for the year so I could get a full box. A buck a piece isn't bad for closed cell foam.


----------



## moberg12 (Mar 26, 2012)

jonnyb_38401 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you get the pool noodles? I plan on using them in my build!!
> ...



Thanks!! I'll swing by my local stores and see if I can score the same deal.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 27, 2012)

Steelflex/Paint turned out great and 2 nice little excuses you got there. Be sure to keep us updated


----------



## Kochy (Mar 27, 2012)

Wait a minute, So you're going cut up the pool noodles and put them in your floor and where ever else space is not being used, that you can fill up with pool noodles?


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Wait a minute, So you're going cut up the pool noodles and put them in your floor and where ever else space is not being used, that you can fill up with pool noodles?



I'd like to take credit for that idea, but many people have used them on this site. To answer your question, yes! They are made of closed cell foam that won't become water logged if they get wet, which makes them perfect for safety flotation foam and sound dampening for your boat


----------



## Kochy (Mar 28, 2012)

Dang I'm going to use them!!!! You said at Dollar Generals, they are a dollar a piece?


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Dang I'm going to use them!!!! You said at Dollar Generals, they are a dollar a piece?



Indeed they are. They have the really thick fat noodles for $3 a piece as well. Those are great for catfish noodling here in the South


----------



## Kochy (Mar 28, 2012)

So you'd stick one of them fat noodles in the hole of a log or something and the catfish would bite it, and you'd just pull him out?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 28, 2012)

That is a sweet ride!


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kochy said:


> So you'd stick one of them fat noodles in the hole of a log or something and the catfish would bite it, and you'd just pull him out?



HAHA! If it were only that easy... Here's a link that explains "jugging" with pool noodles.

https://catfishgumbo.blogspot.com/2008/05/pool-noodle-catfishing.html


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Mar 28, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> That is a sweet ride!



Thanks! It's getting there...


----------



## mfreeman451 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't giveup looking for cheap alum. decking..you should be able to get a 4x4 sheet of .125 5052 for under 100$.


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very excited! Just picked up this jack plate from a guy on a swap and shop website message board for $45! More pictures of the boat tomorrow.


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (May 6, 2012)

I've been able to get a little work done on the boat. I decided to use wood for framing and decking primarily because I have little to no experience in either, and wood seems more forgiving (and cheaper). Everything is just pieced together temporarily and I'm planning as I build, so don't be too hard on me...

Aerial view





This is the area between the console and the bench that I'm trying to build a sealed speaker box into. Very much a work in progress





Can't mention the speaker box without showing the speaker...





Port side rod locker





Bilge and livewell pumps





Battery storage under rear deck





Front framing





Cooler box





Seats! This is not their final resting place. I'm planning to build a box platform just in front of the rear deck.





The aluminum livewell was pretty ugly, so I Steelflexed it...





Front battery storage





That's all for now. Let me know what you think or if you have any ideas or concerns. Please keep in mind that I'm an accountant, not a carpenter #-o


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 8, 2012)

Looking good =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (May 23, 2012)

Nice build =D> what r u puting on the polar kraft for power?


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (May 23, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice build =D> what r u puting on the polar kraft for power?



My uncle gave me a 70's model 40 hp Johnson that seems to be in pretty good shape. He bought a new fancy 4 stroke for his boat and said this one ran fine when he got his new one. Hopefully a good clean up and I'll be good to go. It's at my folks place right now, but I'll try and post some pics of it soon. I got some more work done this past weekend as well. I'm slacking on posting pics...


----------



## DVeasey (May 30, 2012)

Looking real good JB! Giving me some ideas for my build, that's for sure!

What site did you score the jack plate from?

Dale


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (May 30, 2012)

DVeasey said:


> Looking real good JB! Giving me some ideas for my build, that's for sure!
> 
> What site did you score the jack plate from?
> 
> Dale




It's a local radio station in Pulaski, TN website that has a swap/shop posting area. I got lucky because good stuff usually goes fast.

https://wksr.com/wksr.php?rfc=src/swap.php&txtlbl=Swap and Shop


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Jun 4, 2012)

A few more updated pics. I sneak an hour here and an hour there, but it's slowly coming along. Hopefully, I'll be on the water sometime this year :? 

Rear view





Seat Box with speaker cutouts. Gonna mount the radio in the middle.





Side view





Console storage probably to be used for subwoofer in one side and fuse panel in the other.


----------

